
Linus Tech Tips on RISC-V History and Future - brucehoult
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8jqGOgCy5M
======
brucehoult
Featuring the quad core 1.5 GHz "HiFive Unleashed" development board running
Linux and Quake2 and explaining some of the idea and history behind RISC in
general and RISC-V in particular.

